# HP Blackbird 002 Coming Soon



## JacKz5o (Sep 4, 2007)

HP plans to launch a new desktop called the HP Blackbird 002 some time this week. The new Blackbird PC plans to target gamers and PC enthusiasts and will feature:


 BIOS-based overclocks
 Heat-optimized aluminum chassis and foot
 Liquid cooling system for CPUs and GPUs
 Tool-free upgrades for CPU, GPU, drives
 Pricing between $2500 and $6500



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 4, 2007)

Little expensive....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2007)

loks interesting,asus board too.is a tad expensive tho'


----------



## mandelore (Sep 4, 2007)

lol.... far too expensive. muchos easier just to DIY


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> lol.... far too expensive. muchos easier just to DIY



You mean MUY easier...


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 4, 2007)

that looks nice and neat shame about the price though.


----------



## regan1985 (Sep 4, 2007)

i think its for the rich lazy people, if i had the money i think id buy one,least you know its stable, and then id have my own diy machine! looks big tho would if fit under a desk?


----------



## lordlatte (Sep 5, 2007)

"BIOS-based overclocks"!!! Though to be totally fair, I've always wondered what it would be like to have a case that was actually a giant heatsink, I wonder exactly what "Heat-optimized aluminum chassis and foot" really means.


----------



## GLD (Sep 5, 2007)

The price for this thing is only affordable for movie stars or drug dealers. I am neither of these so I will not be getting one. I wouldn't wan't it anyways. For that much hard earned cash you could build one yourself that would bring that bling box to it's knees.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmm interesting bios based overclocks?  Does that mean just raising the multiplier in the bios....cause some people just don't know how to overclock.


----------



## ktr (Sep 5, 2007)

What happen to that maybach laptop from hp?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the influx of gaming pcs coming from HP now. Voodoo has definitely inspired them. I love the case and the look. Price is a tad high, but Im sure the 6500 end is uber maxed out.

One question, how do you know its an Asus board?


----------



## ktr (Sep 5, 2007)

Question: is that unit coming to stores?


----------



## crocop (Sep 5, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> I like the influx of gaming pcs coming from HP now. Voodoo has definitely inspired them. I love the case and the look. Price is a tad high, but Im sure the 6500 end is uber maxed out.
> 
> One question, how do you know its an Asus board?



it is asus striker extreme... look at the chipset cooler, this is asus striker extreme


----------

